

Most software speaks to its users in the voice of a passive aggressive asshole. - hillel
http://www.jacksonfish.com/blog/2012/03/21/software-is-a-conversation/

======
debacle
Most DMV clerks, bank clerks, post office clerks, etc, come off as passive
aggressive assholes.

It's not because these people are assholes in their home life. It's because
that's a function of the job. The easiest, fastest way for mankind to get
things done is for some people to be flat, monotonous, and uninspired from
9-5. That doesn't mean that they're not normal human beings any other time.]

I would rather have a form tell me what's wrong as accurately and briefly as
possible than try to be nice or helpful. I can't remember it was Joel Spolsky
or PG that said something along the lines of "Give me what I need, and then
get out of my way."

~~~
hillel
I don't disagree with the notion of being efficient and getting out of the
way. But I do think remembering that you're talking to a human being is
important.

------
jasonkostempski
When I see 'Please enter your first name.' instead of 'First Name' on form I
get angry that my time was just wasted. Please don't say 'Please' and 'Thank
You', thank you.

